# Replacement Key



## kckc073 (7 h ago)

I just purchased a 2011 135i convertible from Grant Motors in Ft Myers Florida (Don't ever buy from them BTW).
My question is can you buy a new key online and have it programmed? Or do you have to physically go through a BMW dealership?
Unfortunately, this particular key suppossingly doesn't have a battery replacement option, the entire key and keyfob has to be replaced, per BMW Dealership.


----------



## Goblinski (1 mo ago)

You can buy a new, pre-programmed key online, via a dealer or a few independents.
What is wrong with your key ? You can start the car with it, but the remote doesn't work, and Comfort Access features don't work ?
If so - your battery is replaceable, although not easily. You have to crack the remote open (which requires a lot of care and something very sharp, unsolder the old VL2020 battery, and solder a new one. Then you might have to pair the key (just the remote & comfort access part) in order for those two to work.
Be VERY careful when you open it (don't put the cutting blade too deep).

Optional:

Opening the keyfob might leave it in an ugly state. You might want to prepare an aftermarket keyfob shell (they are like 10 bucks on Fleabay), just make sure you get the correct one. You will know what the correct one is once you open yours and you check the internal molded battery receptacles. You can't go wrong.
The aftermarket keyfob shell, while having the correct internal and external shape, is easier to open and close (just like a keyfob with a replaceable battery).
The aftermarket keyfob looks exactly like the original one, but the little logo is sometimes crappier. You can peel off your original one.
You'll also have to take the original blade key from your original keyfob and put it in the new one.


----------



## kckc073 (7 h ago)

What would be the independents? 
Bmw wants $300-$400 to order a new one, that's an estimate, not a final price and or total.


----------

